# Orient Mako/Ray III



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

2 new Orient divers have shown up. They're not officially named by Orient themselves, and could potentially be new lines, however people are talking about the Mako & Ray III. No mention of them on Orient's site last time I looked.

One is 45mm, the other 41.5, the larger watch comes with black, blue and red bezel options, the smaller had black, blue and red sunburst dial options with a black bezel. Currently the larger one is being referred to as the Mako III, the smaller the Ray III.

Neither have numbers on the dial (so possibly not a mako at all! Although i can see the Ray being a new version - perhaps the Mako is being replaced, and the Ray upgraded?) but any solid info on hard to come by.

Help me out here, what are Orient up to?

@Graham60 shared this video in another thread


----------



## Lann (Jan 17, 2019)

Very interesting... Thanks for posting and the red dialled watch has piqued my interest for sure.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Like the new dial plots and the velvet red is lovely, thank god the pusher has gone. Yeh I like it.


----------



## VAwatching (Apr 2, 2019)

Would this one be the same as what was referred to?

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/blogs/orient-blog/another-one-say-hello-to-kano-diver-collection


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

VAwatching said:


> Would this one be the same as what was referred to?
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/blogs/orient-blog/another-one-say-hello-to-kano-diver-collection


 Aah! The mystery is solved!

Shame they're 44mm tbh, a shade too big for my taste.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I am very tempted to this one, apparently called Kamasu.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

The gorgeous dark red one will have to go on my ever growing wish list.. thanks for pointing these out.


----------

